# Solved: Automating MS Access Macro to Run Daily



## SharksFan (Jan 25, 2010)

I have created a Microsoft Access macro and I would like to schedule it to run once per day at a specified time, say 12:00am.

However, I don't want the Macro to run automatically when I open the database.

Is it possible to do this?


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

For on, you could name the macro anything but autostart (or whatever it is is used in Ms Access)
How do you planning to trigger the daily macro? Run a batchfile at the specific time and call the macro?


----------



## Brent-PCGuy (Jan 25, 2010)

I did a google search for this: 
run an MS Access macro at a scheduled time

and one result was this:

http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...&tid=035bbc64-b302-444f-ba89-a8e43843edab&p=1


----------



## SharksFan (Jan 25, 2010)

I will plan on starting MS Access from Windows Scheduled Tasks. Then using the msaccess.exe <dbname> /x <macroname> command line switch works very well. I also found this in Microsoft's support site, which describes Access command line switch options in more detail:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/209207

Thanks to all!


----------

